# Game #18: Phoenix Suns (14-3) @ New York Knicks (3-14) - 12/1



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 7:30PMEST/5:30PMMT/4:30PST
Where: Madison Square Garden - New York, NY
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 113-94 @ Toronto Raptors*











*Phoenix Suns (14-3) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* New York Knicks (3-14) 

Starters: 








[PG] Chris Duhon







[SG] Larry Hughes








[SF] Danilo Gallinari








[PF] Wilson Chandler







[C] David Lee *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I know it's New York, but I think this is a trap kind of game. Suns could easily lose this if they don't come to play. . . . . but I think Nash and Amare would like to let D'Antoni know they still can play. 

This will be Amare's first 30pt game of the season (Unless he already had one? I can't remember)


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Yea i think he had one - first meeting vs Toronto exactly 30 pts. I guess we are still waiting for that monster game he can produce. You know, 40 pts or around there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

No one is surpassing 30pts in this blowout. The knicks are going to try and run with the suns and end up down 25 at the half

EDIT: this will be 1 of 16 wins this month


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Hyperion said:


> No one is surpassing 30pts in this blowout. The knicks are going to try and run with the suns and end up down 25 at the half
> 
> EDIT: this will be 1 of 16 wins this month


wow. you sound extremely confident about your prediction ability after that illustrious victory in last months record prediction. ima go ahead and co-sign you here.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

This is the kind of game were any sort of defense played has a huge payoff. Both teams can score, but if we can play some acceptable defense against this offensive team, we will make our task much easier. David Lee is the Knick i would be careful of, need to keep his impact on the offensive glass DOWN. Also, you never know what kind of Al Harrington will show up. Will he drop 3s and 30 from all over the court or will he go 4/13 shooting?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

6-6 with 9:24 left.

We're turning it over too much.


It's funny hearing our commentators talk during a supposed break/TO. I'm not sure if this happens on TV or not.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gallinari and Frye trade 3's.

Then Lee gets fouled and scores. Missed the FT. 13-11, Knicks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

27-21, Knicks over 4 mins left.

Sloppy offense. Defense is worse than usual and we're turning it over way too ****ing much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chandler hits a 3, then Nash with the **** you 3.

30-26, Knicks 2:56 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What a ****ing pathetic first qrter.

39-28, Knicks at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are playing dumb.

48-32, Knicks. 

Holy ****, Larry Hughes has 10 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley playing D, and hitting a 3.

But then gets tripped up on other end, and Gallinari hitsa wide open 3.

Then Dudley gets an offensive board and gets fouled. Made em both. 51-38, Knicks over 7 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with a steal, on a fast break, layup, and scores and then Gordn got fouled. He missed it, but Dudley hustled and threw it off a Knick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill hits the jumper. Suns on an 8-0 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blah. That didn't last. Knicks getting anything they want and cleaning up the glass. Just doing everything better.


71-58, Knicks at the half.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> No one is surpassing 30pts in this blowout. The knicks are going to try and run with the suns and end up down 25 at the half
> 
> EDIT: this will be 1 of 16 wins this month


Well, I was right about the first part, just not the part about the Suns winning or not being blown out. Totally pathetic outing by them. They were flat footed all night and got their asses handed to them. This one stings.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I expected a trap game and that's what happened. Ugly performance.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Dang, i missed this game but lucky i didn't watch it. Just looking at the boxscore is ugly enough... I wasn't expecting this kind of a drubbing... Did D'antoni's coaching experience with Suns help him in this game tactically? Though I guess the same could be asked about Gentry. Have to compete hard next game guys


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why can't the Suns lose games like a normal team? Why must all their losses be blowouts or to lower quality teams?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> Dang, i missed this game but lucky i didn't watch it. Just looking at the boxscore is ugly enough... I wasn't expecting this kind of a drubbing... Did D'antoni's coaching experience with Suns help him in this game tactically? Though I guess the same could be asked about Gentry. Have to compete hard next game guys


No, the Suns were just flat tonight. They let the Knicks have wide open looks for 3, expected that once the ball was falling towards them, they didn't have to jump for the rebound, didn't rotate over for help defense. Their offense was stagnant, only Nash was actually moving around while the rest of the team seemed hungover.


----------

